# I got my Ava bracelet (fertility tracker), and here's what I think...



## product_lady

After pre-ordering my Ava bracelet many moons ago, I finally received it. I wanted to share my thoughts with yo-u all after wearing it for a few weeks.

The Good
- *It's easy* - Wearing a bracelet all night is much easier than the pain of waking up at the same time every day, manually typing in my results to multiple apps, etc. The app takes the data and tells me when I will be fertile/am fertile. Easy as that. It feels like less of a chore and makes the whole process feel much more enjoyable
- *5 day fertile window* - This is really nice and helps us feel less pressure. Considering how we have about 6 days we can conceive per cycle, it's really great to have 5 days that I know _in advance_ to plan some fun with my husband. With OPKs and temp, we can guess based on previous months' data, but Ava tells you immediately. You also don't know for sure until you get that smiling LH test or your temperature has already dropped with BBT. 
- *More than BBT* - Ava measures 9 different things (temp, heart rate, sleep...) and has used a clinical trial and some fancy algorithm to make it's predictions. This is not BBT. It's actually an entirely new way of measuring fertility, it's pretty cool

The Bad
- *What to do the numbers mean?* - The app gives you some data for each individual day, but the app doesn't explain what they mean. Their is a number called HRV and after looking at the website, I know it is heart rate variability and it shows stress, but this really needs to be explained in the app.
- *No graphs!* - No graphs showing my cycle. I hope this is coming soon.

The Ugly
- *The strap * - The strap broke after about a week and a half. Luckily, their customer service was very fast and responsive and they sent me a new one that has been fixed so it doesn't break. It has been MUCH BETTER so far and looks like it will hold together nicely. They said they were aware of this issue and were already using the new straps for their upcoming batches. 

All in all, it's pretty cool! When you add up all the money spent on thermometers, OPKs, etc, it's worth the price. And it's fun! This product is brand new and I'm sure they'll continue to make it better in the future. I've already seen some small improvements in updates.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9821.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Angel022605

What's the cost in the US?


----------



## mod19

I was intrigued until I saw that it was $200. 

I hope it works for you and good luck! How does it know your 5 days before having any sort of surge? 

As for me, I will stick with my opks and clomid.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I ordered one on Cyber Monday and am super anxious for it to arrive!!!! Would love to hear from others who might have one?


----------



## 5Miracles

I'm 40 and have been trying off and on since my m/c 3 years ago, and before anyone flames me, my mom was almost 40 when she had me <3--that being said, I've tried the sticks etc and I *TRULY BOW MOST HUMBLY* to the ladies who can get ahold of doing that route. I literally was going insane. I was asked what I wanted for Christmas/bday (my bday is soon too), I asked for this, so we'll see :D

The site itself didn't sell me--but a review on CNET.com gave me more info, which sealed the deal for us :D. I would love to see many :bfp: as a result!!! BEST WISHES!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I've been using my Ava for 50 days now. DH bought it for me as an anniversary present. Unfortunately (and fortunately!), I'm 11 months pp and no pp period yet (still BFing). I've been wearing it for fun... but today the app changed from "low fertility" to "high fertility"! Consider me shocked?! Interested what the next few days will hold. Going to do OPK later and DTD with DH and hope of the best? Would be awesome if it caught first O?!


----------



## 5Miracles

TTCBean said:


> I've been using my Ava for 50 days now. DH bought it for me as an anniversary present. Unfortunately (and fortunately!), I'm 11 months pp and no pp period yet (still BFing). I've been wearing it for fun... but today the app changed from "low fertility" to "high fertility"! Consider me shocked?! Interested what the next few days will hold. Going to do OPK later and DTD with DH and hope of the best? Would be awesome if it caught first O?!

AWESOME!!! I hope you catch your sticky bean!!! :D


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you, I hope so! I'm now in the "peak fertility" mode, tomorrow is my last day. My OPKs were pretty dark, but today super light. My hormones must be throwing Ava off I think? I guess their site does say it only works for cycles that are 28-30 (or something like that) and only if your period returned while breastfeeding. Today will be day 55 of wearing. I am so curious why it changed, etc. I wish it had charts or more in-depth explanation of how it calculates fertility.


----------



## TTCBean

"11 dpo" and BFN. I think I'm out as I got dark BFP at 11dpo with both my boys. I think my hormones threw Ava off because of Bfing. Still interesting! but Boooo!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Fingers crossed for you! You aren't out unless AF shows! :)

I got an e-mail last night that my Ava is shipping!! Super excited! I am 10 DPO, but BFN this morning. *cry*


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck to you!! I see you're a fellow Clomid user. My two sons are Clomid babies. I will be extremely surprised if I did O naturally, as I haven't started my Clomid yet (will in Feb). I usually have anovulatory cycles!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you! I also think I am out this month, but am still secretly hoping. But if it doesn't happen, I am hopeful that Ava will change the game :)

Good luck to you too!!!!! Baby dust!!!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I've just started looking into these fertility trackers. They sound super interesting and easier than using heaps of opks etc. I'm currently using cbd which is $40/ month so I guess the outlay may be worth it. Best of luck to you ladies already using it! :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I saw you had to have a regular cycle so its out for me. :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

Actually it says on their website "Regular or irregular cycles between 24 &#8211; 35 days. Not for PCOS."

And I think they only say not for PCOS because they haven't tested it for PCOS yet. My cycles are pretty irregular, but rarely longer than 35 days. I do not have any kind of diagnosis, PCOS or otherwise, will let you know how it works out for me. I am currently in the 2WW and am honestly hoping that I might not need Ava, but if I do I am glad to know I have it!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Mine was delivered today!!!!!! Can't wait to get home and try it out!!! :)


----------



## meg_bellamy

Yes I think it would be good for irregular cycles as it would be easier to just wear this than do opks every day wouldn't it? Can't wait to hear how you find it rickyandlucy!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ok! First night wearing Ava. I had read about issues with the strap, and unfortunately I had issues myself. Woke up at 3:30 AM and Ava had fallen off who knows when. Supposedly they are re-designing the strap and will send me a new one for free when they do, so I will just have to come up with a work around until then. But, I am a glutton for data, and loved seeing my info sync this morning. Can't wait to see what trends emerge over time!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Ok! First night wearing Ava. I had read about issues with the strap, and unfortunately I had issues myself. Woke up at 3:30 AM and Ava had fallen off who knows when. Supposedly they are re-designing the strap and will send me a new one for free when they do, so I will just have to come up with a work around until then. But, I am a glutton for data, and loved seeing my info sync this morning. Can't wait to see what trends emerge over time!

My dd2 ( 9yrs old) wears a medical ID and they have velcro and/or a small zip tie. I wonder if that would work?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Its only on Iphone for the app, so is the app vital to it or can you view the info online?

ETA: found my answer on their site- nope, you need the app


----------



## rickyandlucy

The Velcro is a good idea, I think I will try that!

The app for Android is supposed to be coming out within a few weeks. It was supposed to be out already. Their packaging even says there is an Android app, I am assuming because when they designed it they thought it would have been ready by now.

Fortunately, their shipping time has been reduced to about one week, instead of the 6-12 they had before, so you could afford to wait until they announce their Android app. :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

In terms of the bracelet falling off, I am going to try a temporary DIY fix. Going to take an old sock and make like a sleeve out of it. Fx! :)


----------



## TTCBean

The strap is terrible, isn't it? At first I had a ton of issues with it falling off but I figured out if I wear a long sleeve and cover the bracelet it stays on.

Well, I knew my situation wasn't what Ava is designed for (no pp-period/bfing). My body tricked it - no AF and no BFP. My "peak" days were indeed false. Excited to try my Clomid and see how it works with that.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I reached out to Ava and they said that they are redesigning the strap, and when the new strap is released they will send a new one to everyone. In the meantime, they made a good suggestion, which is to essentially flip the strap around. This means flipping the Ava unit itself around in the strap. Makes it awkward as hell to put on, but it won't come off at night. Certainly not a permanent fix, but hopefully it will work until they can get us new ones.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Any updates with this? Still happy with it? :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

So far so good! Today was supposed to be the first day of my fertile window, but after syncing my data this morning Ava decided to bump it to tomorrow. I am still temping for the sake of comparison. Will keep you posted!


----------



## TTCBean

Still BFN and no AF. Will start a Clomid cycle in Feb! I am excited to see how it works with Clomid.


----------



## meg_bellamy

rickyandlucy said:


> So far so good! Today was supposed to be the first day of my fertile window, but after syncing my data this morning Ava decided to bump it to tomorrow. I am still temping for the sake of comparison. Will keep you posted!

So the Ava bracelet is giving same/similar results to manual temping? 
I can't temp as my sleep is very disturbed due to bedsharing, but I know that temping is the only way to know if/when I'm ovulating, so am very interested in these fertility bracelets :) I'm in Aust though and Ava would cost almost $300 to get!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I've been looking at this too, however it hasn't come out yet :(
https://tempdrop.xyz/


----------



## rickyandlucy

So my Ava app turned pink yesterday to signal the start of my fertile window, and this morning I got my first positive on a ClearBlue digital ovulation test, so Ava must have sensed something a day earlier than I did.

The temps that Ava takes are different from what you would get temping since it is skin temp and not body temp, but it uses the same basis to track changes in your temp.

Will let you guys know how accurate Ava ends up being this cycle!


----------



## TTCBean

Wow that's great!!! Fx for you!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Good luck hun!


----------



## rickyandlucy

This morning my Ava changed to blue for peak fertility, and it bumped my O day up to today! DH and I did the BD before work to be safe. Fx!!!!!!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ok so here is where it is going to get interesting. Ava still thinks I O'ed yesterday, but according to my temps and Clear Blue digital ovulation tests it hasn't happened yet. Not sure which one to believe. Hopefully it will become clear soon!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ava still thinks Monday was the day, but my temps are still low, and today I got a peak fertility reading on Clear Blue digital. Wondering if Ava will figure it out and adjust as she gets more data. Either way, our timing is on point this month, fx!


----------



## TTCBean

So excited for you!

Took my first Clomid last night, excited to test out Ava with it!


----------



## rickyandlucy

So today my BBT was slightly above the cover line. Going to take a regular Wondfo OPK tonight to confirm my surge is over. Ava still thinks I ovulated Monday, but I think it was either yesterday or today, maybe tomorrow.

I asked Ava about the conflicting data; they said since it is my first cycle it will take her some time to learn my body, which makes sense. Glad I was temping and doing OPK's in the meantime though. If I had simply relied on Ava I would likely have missed it. But I am hopeful she will be more accurate in the future! Here's hoping for a BFP for Valentine's Day!

Good luck on the clomid!


----------



## TTCBean

How are you doing RickyandLucy?? Been thinking about you!!

Today is CD11 - took an OPK this afternoon and it's pretty dark. I usually O on CD13 with Clomid so we shall see! Ava still hasn't picked anything up though, she marked my fertile days as end of March :haha: !


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am in the middle of my TWW. 7 dpo today. Ava is confusing. At first she said I o'ed on Jan 30, but then earlier this week she changed her mind and said I o'ed on Feb 5. But my BBT and OPK's say it was Feb 2. Given that this is my first month using Ava I am going to trust the BBT and OPK's more; Ava still needs more time to learn my body. Plus, if Ava is right then our timing was completely off, and that would make me mad, lol. If my BBT & OPK's are right, then our timing couldn't have been more perfect. Going to test no earlier than Sunday, 10 DPO, but may try to hold out until Monday, 11 DPO. I had planned to wait until 12 DPO, but that will be Valentine's Day, and if this is indeed the month we get a BFP I want to have it ready to give my husband as a present that morning. :) Fx!


----------



## TTCBean

Soooo?! Update? :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

12 DPO, BFN on FRER. My chart was looking fantastic, but now it is trending down, and I am thinking I am out. Probably won't know for sure for a few more days. I had hoped to give DH a BFP for Valentine's Day is gone. I feel so depressed. I just want to curl in a ball and cry. I was feeling so good about this cycle. I just don't understand.

Ava is still confused. She is still saying O day was Feb 5. I am still hoping she is wrong.

Going out of town for work tomorrow. Might test one more time tomorrow morning before I leave, and then take a break until I get home. If AF still hasn't arrived, I will test again Sat morning.

It doesn't help that I had a dream about a baby last night. It felt very real. I was changing his/her diaper in our current bedroom. Never thought I would long for a dirty diaper to change, lol.


----------



## TTCBean

I am so sorry, I feel your pain. :hugs: I pray for you it's just too early to get that beautiful BFP. It's not over until AF shows up. 

Ava hasn't predicted anything for me. This cycle is a bust though. I was feeling really hopeful too. I feel really depressed and just less of a person because of my issues. I had an u/s yesterday and showed my lining is super thin (2mm, only grew 1mm) and only 1 follicle at 10mm. I thought I got a positive OPK on Saturday but I guess not (tech couldn't find any collapsed follicles or signs of past O). :( They want to discuss other options other than Clomid since my lining is so thin. I go back on Friday for another u/s to see if anything thickened/grew but I think the nurse felt bad for me and was doing it just to give me hope.

I feel you on those dreams. I've been having vivid baby dreams this cycle.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am consoling myself with candy, lol


----------



## TTCBean

Me too!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm so sorry ladies :hugs::hugs:
I hope you just have a late implanter Rickyandlucy and will get a bfp in the coming days. This is so difficult xx
I have discovered I have a short LP so will ask the dr for progesterone next time I am there. It gives me hope that I think I have figured out my problems.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Aaaaand I'm out. Started cramping really bad on the plane ride home last night. Cried right then and there in the dark because I knew it was over. Went to the bathroom when we landed and confirmed the witch's arrival. Spent the 2.5 hr drive home from the airport crying off and on. Got home and cried some more. Emotionally drained. That was my fourth cycle of clomid.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm so so so sorry!!!!!! I feel your pain!!! It's just the worst. It's so hard to cope. 

I'm out this cycle too. RE gave me no hope. Follicle only grew to 11mm.


----------



## Toomoms

So glad I found this thread. I've been debating whether to get the Ava bracelet. I guess I will wait until they fix the strap. I will be stalking!


----------



## TTCBean

Yes the strap SUCKS. I actually lost my Ava in the abyss of my bedroom. It fell off in the night and I couldn't find it for 3 days. lol

My first strap ripped in half so I e-mailed support and they sent me "the new" band and it was the exact same. Sooo IDK what's going on with the strap redesign.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I haven't had any trouble with the strap since flipping it around after the first night. Makes it awkward to put on, but it stays on! :)

They said they will have a new strap coming out soon and we will all get one


----------



## Toomoms

rickyandlucy said:


> I haven't had any trouble with the strap since flipping it around after the first night. Makes it awkward to put on, but it stays on! :)
> 
> They said they will have a new strap coming out soon and we will all get one

Be sure to update this thread when you have the new redesigned bracelet. That's when I'm going to get mine.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I haven't had any problems with mine since flipping the strap around. I don't know when they are coming out with the new strap, but I am doing fine without.

Update: Still trying to decide if Ava is still trying to figure me out or if it is teaching me something. This month Ava said my O date was 5 days _after_ I got a positive OPK (Ava doesn't factor in OPK's, but I take them to have a secondary source of info). Obviously it doesn't make sense to O so long after a positive, but from what I have read it is not completely impossible. If I am o'ing later than I thought that would certainly explain why I still haven't gotten a BFP. Time will tell! Currently in the TWW.


----------



## stefy17

Hi rickyandlucy, thank you so much for all the info you are providing, my Ava was shipped this morning and I can't wait to receive it!

I was also testing on valentine's day and I also got a BFN... just like you I wish I could surprise my oh with the news but alas...

My cycles are all screwed up so not sure how Ava will react, but I guess we'll just see how it goes. I will likely ovulate in the next few days and then start using the bracelet once my next period starts (assuming it does!)


----------



## rickyandlucy

I got my hopes up the same way this cycle too. Envisioned giving my husband an easter egg with a note inside or something. Alas, it was not meant to be, AF showed up this morning. Guess my BFP dream the other night was just wishful thinking.

This makes me think that Ava was off a bit again. But already its predicted o date for this cycle is only one day off of my other app, so maybe it is figuring it out. Fx!


----------



## 8yearstrying

We have been TTC for 8 years... hubby deploys in June and next month is our window before he leaves. Would love to have this and the site is on back order for 4-6 weeks :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

8yearstrying said:


> We have been TTC for 8 years... hubby deploys in June and next month is our window before he leaves. Would love to have this and the site is on back order for 4-6 weeks :(

I am sorry to hear that. But on the bright side, even if you did get it there is no guarantee it would be able to help you on such a short timeline. I have had mine since January and it still hasn't quite figured me out. Do you temp? I recommend that you temp and at the very least use OPK's so you know when you are about to ovulate.

How long will your husband be deployed? Hang in there. Fx for a BFP before he leaves!


----------



## Holliems

Looking for an update!

I just ordered my Ava today. I HATE temping and my sleep is disturbed because Im either waking up to feed 10 month old, or Im waking up to see if its time to temp lol. 

Does the Ava give you your temps so that you can also chart in a different app to compare?


----------



## rickyandlucy

As long as you get 4 hours of undisturbed sleep Ava will work fine. It does give you temps but I don't recommend you try to put them in a separate app, since it is skin temperature and more likely to fluctuate.


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies I wonder if anyone who has used an ava is still active? Thinking of ordering but just wondering about a few things


----------



## rickyandlucy

I'm still here. :) What's up?


----------



## ladders

Just wondering how good it is really, if been trying for #2 for 5 months and had mc and really don't want to buy it and find it takes a few months to get to know your body/ cycle. Im feeling a bit too impatient for that now lol. 
Did you need to/felt the need to use opks alongside?
Lastly does much affect it? So if I had a couple of glasses of wine before bed or my dd was up alot in the night would it mess up my readings?
Sorry for all the questions it's just it's so much money, basically would you recommend it?

Thank you for your time x


----------



## pinklemon

I am curious about this as well. How is it working for everyone? If you are tracking your information in other apps, does it line up with they are saying about your ovulation?


----------



## rickyandlucy

So hopefully others will chime in, because I am not sure I am the best example.

I have been using Ava since January. Its predictions do seem to conflict with OPK's and BBT, however, I suspect I have an undiagnosed condition (thinking PCOS) that is preventing me from getting pregnant. Hoping to find out when I go to the RE next week. It may be that Ava has been right the whole time, in which case I may also have a luteal phase defect.

I will say that since using Ava, I no longer feel the need to temp, which is really nice. If I want secondary information, I have been entering the temps in Fertility Friend, but you have to take those predictions with a grain of salt, since FF is based mainly on temps, and Ava uses pulse rate and other variables. Basically what I do now is if I get conflicting O predictions, I pretend like they are both real so we can cover all our bases.

As far as things affecting it, we went on vacation in June which threw off my ovulation, and unfortunately Ava was not able to detect it. So it's not perfect. But again, I am probably not the best example.

It seems to be working for quite a few people though. I keep seeing BFP's on the FB group. Good luck to you ladies, and baby dust!!!! <3


----------



## ladders

Thank you for taking the time to answer I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Bean71015

Hello! I know this thread is a bit old, but, I'm really thinking of getting the Ava bracelet and am looking for some follow-up feedback from those that have used it for some time now. Being that it's pretty pricey, I want to be sure it's an investment worth doing. I've been ttc for about 3 years so, I'm desperate! 
Thanks!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ava as a means of tracking BBT is a fantastic tool. Just take her predictions with a grain of salt. I don't think she ever quite got mine right, but to be safe I would also input her temps in Fert Friend and used OPK's to pinpoint ovulation. Then I would go by that prediction and Ava's and bd for both to cover all our bases. Something worked, because I just started my second trimester today!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------

